# How can I make the dog more comfortable during the hot season?



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

The weather is getting hotter every day, my dog often spits out his tongue. The big mouth gasping does not seem to be a good thing. But this seems to be normal again in the hot season.
How can I get them to spend the hot season more comfortably?


----------

